# Major study: changing sexual orientation is possible



## Perseverance (Oct 1, 2011)

> WHEATON, Illinois, September 29, 2011 ()  - Therapists who favor normalizing homosexuality say that it is  impossible to change sexual orientation, and that the attempt to change  is inherently harmful. However, the final results of a long-term study  published in the peer-reviewed Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy has  joined hundreds of other studies in concluding that such therapy is both  possible and potentially well-indicated for many individuals.
> 
> Psychologists Stanton L. Jones of Wheaton College and Mark A. Yarhouse of Regent University are the authors of ,  which tracked individuals who sought sexual orientation change through  involvement in a variety of Christian ministries affiliated with Exodus  International.
> 
> ...



I am so happy for you guys  I knew science wouldn't let humanity down, we're almost at the brink of a cure. This will save so many lives


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

trololololol          .


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2011)

> A meta-analysis of over 100 years’ worth of research into therapy for unwanted same-sex attraction published in June 2009 concluded that homosexuality was not immutable


And neither is heterosexuality
They needed 100 years to find this out?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And neither is heterosexuality
> They needed 100 years to find this out?


Why would anyone want to change someone from being heterosexual, into being homosexual?

Other than for the purposes of gettng wild, of course.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 1, 2011)

Conservative, christian psychologists from conservative, christian universities publish conservative, christian study and you cite a conservative, chrisitan "news" organization as your source?

 Get the fuck out.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And neither is heterosexuality
> They needed 100 years to find this out?



The report was published by a well-known conversative pseudo-science organization (NARTH).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

> which tracked individuals who sought sexual orientation change through involvement in a variety of Christian ministries affiliated with Exodus International.





> I knew science wouldn't let humanity down



You meant to say religious brainwashing and emotional blackmail.

You really need to give this up already, you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ez (Oct 1, 2011)

> Homosexuality was declassified as a mental disorder in 1973 in the   Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM), the   universal standard for classification of mental illness, after years of   high-pressure lobbying by gay rights activists. The change sparked a   policy shift in other top professional associations, which now uniformly   oppose SSA therapy



Misinformation. Well, the whole thing is, but this in particular stood out.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> I am so happy for you guys  I knew science wouldn't let humanity down, we're almost at the brink of a cure. This will save so many lives


I'm happy too, brother.

Now if we could only find a cure for Islam.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 1, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Conservative, christian psychologists from conservative, christian universities publish conservative, christian study and you cite a conservative, chrisitan "news" organization as your source?
> 
> Get the fuck out.





Saufsoldat said:


> The report was published by a well-known conversative pseudo-science organization (NARTH).





Ennoea said:


> You meant to say religious brainwashing and emotional blackmail.
> 
> You really need to give this up already, you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.




Quoted for truth.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpuRcmPnSTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

*Biased Source Is Biased.*
Biased Study is Biased.
Biased Author is Biased.
Biased Poster is Biased.

No null-hypothesis in the study = Study was designed to prove a per-determined conclusion without the ability to prove it wrong / There was no study at all.

Just how the fuck does Perseverance have green rep?
Can a mod just change the title of the thread to "Anti-Homo Christians say Gays can Change" or better yet "Perseverance is a fucking idiot."


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Just how the fuck does Perseverance have green rep?



My thoughts exactly. Who in their right mind gave this ignorant buffoon positive rep?


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Just how the fuck does Perseverance have green rep?


I know Mega reps Perseverance for his amazing contributions to the pro-Israel cause.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I know Mega reps Perseverance for his amazing contributions to the pro-Israel cause.



Yeah, and Sauf reps Thor for his amazing contributions to a moral Christian lifestyle.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 1, 2011)

I won't accept this until we get some good unbiased Islamic sources.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And neither is heterosexuality
> They needed 100 years to find this out?



Isn't the general consensus here that homosexuals are born homosexual and can't be changed?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

afgpride said:


> Isn't the general consensus here that homosexuals are born homosexual and can't be changed?



By "here" you mean on amongst scientists, professionals, and logical-people? Yes, yes it is. And while it's cool to know things we didn't before and reverse our stance on things, we need science for that. Not bullshit religious assholes who need to look down on someone.


----------



## Karsh (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope to see the day where Perserverence makes a thread confessing his trolldom and we can all lol toghether


----------



## Xerces (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *Biased Source Is Biased.*
> Biased Study is Biased.
> Biased Author is Biased.
> Biased Poster is Biased.
> ...





*What you've asserted in this post is simply a malicious lie.* Firstly, the article was published in a well known and reputable scientific journal. It was rigorously read over and reviewed by other experts in the field of psychology before it was allowed to be published. This peer review method is implemented in the scientific community to stop pit-falls such as the 'null-hypothesis' as you eluded to. I've read the article myself, and the parameters of the experiment suffice.  

Secondly, rather than reading the article itself, you blindly labelled the article of being 'biased' due to the simple fact that it embellishes your dim lifestyle choice. To avoid cognitive dissonance, you proceeded to attack both the credibility of the article and Perserverence himself. This of course, was a transparent attempt to try to justify your homosexuality in the face of reputable scientific studies that go against it. 

You've been had Toroxus. If you want to continue down the path you are on, then feel free to do so, but don't drag others down with you. If you wish to ignore the words of the scientific community, then by all means do so. But don't come in civil threads typing in big bold red font with personal attacks, as people will only take you less seriously, and what little credibility you have left will be washed away.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like the regular anti-homo bigotry.


----------



## Super_Monster (Oct 1, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> I am so happy for you guys  I knew science wouldn't let humanity down, we're almost at the brink of a cure. This will save so many lives



That's nice. Now if only we could find a cure for your severe retardation .


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 1, 2011)

...And so it begins.



Tickets are at the door.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yeah, and Sauf reps Thor for his amazing contributions to a moral Christian lifestyle.


You think I'm joking? 

Perseverance has done more harm to the pro-Arab/Palestine/Muslim group on these boards than years of debating ever did.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> I am so happy for you guys  I knew science wouldn't let humanity down, we're almost at the brink of a cure. This will save so many lives



The stupid.

It's actually painful this time.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 1, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> You think I'm joking?
> 
> Perseverance has done more harm to the pro-Arab/Palestine/Muslim group on these boards than years of debating ever did.



I know what you mean, idiotic Muslims are what pushed me from pro-Palestine to being pro-Israel.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

After cruising through some academic databases. Both on Health, Biology, and Psychology, I've failed to find the article published in the Journal on Sex and Marital Therapy.

Upon researching Stanton, he also wrote this:


 As for the other author, he seems more restrained with his abstracts, so I'll have to read his articles fully. So I'll brb.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay, the other author is clearly more scientific. Although his paper on this topic is really... odd. Actually, by "odd" I mean it makes sense for reasons he cites, except those reasons themselves to make sense.



Here's a page I pulled after reading the whole thing:


Okay, so it seems like this "mindfulness" made the boy understand his feelings and suppress his homosexuality. On another page, it states it's not changing the orientation, just learning to fight it. Anywho, this process of "mindfulness" is *never* explained. I read the full 2 pages on how he explains it, but there's nothing really there. It's like "realize one's self" and "look into your feelings." But what the fuck does that mean? Never is a methodology given, or any plan or steps outlined.

But that said page is a great example of why "gay is bad" is a problem. The author didn't lie, but the paper isn't really held together by much.

Time to read that first wack-job's paper on "How To Teach Sex."


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> After cruising through some academic databases. Both on Health, Biology, and Psychology, I've failed to find the article published in the Journal on Sex and Marital Therapy.
> 
> Upon researching Stanton, he also wrote this:
> 
> ...



From this source:


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 1, 2011)

In completely unrelated news a cure for christianity has been found according to a reputable source:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCzbNkyXO50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

I wonder how the Gaystapo will take this scientific finding?


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Conservative, christian psychologists from conservative, christian universities publish conservative, christian study and you cite a conservative, chrisitan "news" organization as your source?
> 
> Get the fuck out.





Toroxus said:


> Biased Source Is Biased.
> Biased Study is Biased.
> Biased Author is Biased.
> Biased Poster is Biased.
> ...



This. Also, I'm going to point out a HUGE flaw in this article that gives it completely no merit in the scientific field.



> Psychologists Stanton L. Jones of Wheaton College and Mark A. Yarhouse of Regent University are the authors of the longitudinal study, *which tracked individuals who sought sexual orientation change through involvement in a variety of Christian ministries affiliated with Exodus International. *



*Christian ministries. *

Do you know that Christians and churches use indoctrination and the fear of hell to get people to believe their cause? Over a 6 year period of constant references to them going to hell even I, an Atheist, would be affected by this to the point that I would change to homosexuality or vice versa depending on what they wanted me to do.

It's indoctrination. They were using church methods.

Also, perseverance,


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *Biased Source Is Biased.*


Let's make way, ladies and gentlemen (and other things), for Toroxus. The only person in the world whose opinion is actually unbiased.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking at it from an unbiased point of view and looking at the actual facts, you realize that the facts are switched around and their methods aren't scientific. 

In other words it's a biased and misinformed article that holds no merit.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Let's make way, ladies and gentlemen (and other things), for Toroxus. The only person in the world whose opinion is actually unbiased.



I accidentally pushed enter before I typed out my neg rep to you in reply to your neg rep, but it was going to be something like "I'm going to argue on your rep page too."

Did I ever say I was unbiased? Nope. But do not let my biases affect my actions or choices. Which is more than I can say about you.

Why did you abandon the other homothreads when I responded to you? I know I post some novels that you might not be able to read because you're a dropout, but I figure it more had to do with that any argument you brought forward would have been too stupid, even by your standards.... Which is quite the accomplishment really.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Did I ever say I was unbiased? Nope. But do not let my biases affect my actions or choices. Which is more than I can say about you.


How ridiculously naive.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

People just read the article, don't read the comments.
Interpret it in your own mind because there are trolls here.

Perseverence is just a messenger don't neg him or any thread-starter posting a news article.

edit: It looks like they did have tests on changing peoples sexual orientation, but they said that the study could not determine if it was possible for everyone to turn obviously since the study has just a number of patients. 


> “These results do not prove that categorical change in sexual orientation is possible for everyone or anyone, but rather that meaningful shifts along a continuum that constitute real changes appear possible for some,” states a press release announcing the study. The release also emphasizes, “the results do not prove that no one is harmed by the attempt to change, but rather that the attempt does not appear to be harmful on average or inherently harmful.”


Now, at the end this article it said that homosexuality wasn't a mental disorder anymore  in the 70's because of gay rights activist succeeded in abolishing that stigma that homosexuality has in the psychological field. After, the study was scrapped and pretty much it ended there.

I can't believe no one said anything about this until now.


----------



## Meruem (Oct 1, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> I am so happy for you guys  I knew science wouldn't let humanity down, we're almost at the brink of a cure. This will save so many lives


I don't know what you mean by "on the brink of a cure,"  it's not a disease...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Good.
Now we change every man into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) leaving me with all the bitches.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> edit: It looks like they did have tests on changing peoples sexual orientation, but they said that the study could not determine if it was possible for everyone to turn obviously since the study has just a number of patients.
> 
> Now, at the end this article it said that homosexuality wasn't a mental disorder anymore  in the 70's because of gay rights activist succeeded in abolishing that stigma that homosexuality has in the psychological field. After, the study was scrapped and pretty much it ended there.
> 
> I can't believe no one said anything about this until now.



In other words, it was a biased study using biased methods that resulted in a faulty study. Amirite? 

That seems to be the case though.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

I see that going to a database to verify the credibility of this article and it's authors really pissed off the anti-homosexuals here. My neg page has a few new posts because of the overwhelming attack on this article I've unleashed, completely destroying it's merit.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Are you saying we can't turn heterosexuals into ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?
Don't ruin my dreams.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll post here, what I posted in the ''Is there an afterlife thread''


''There can be miracles when you believe''


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> I'll post here, what I posted in the ''Is there an afterlife thread''
> 
> 
> ''There can be miracles when you believe''



No, not really, sexuality isn't something you can change. Why should homosexuals have to change anyway?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> In other words, it was a biased study using biased methods that resulted in a faulty study. Amirite?
> 
> That seems to be the case though.



*You mean biased as in the medical field at that time thought that homosexuality was a mental disorder, not the actual test itself.*

The test only wanted to confirm if it is a possibility if you could change a persons _orientation_. And the results came back positively. Although they should do more testing on this then if this study was faulty.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> *You mean biased as in the medical field at that time thought that homosexuality was a mental disorder, not the actual test itself.*
> 
> The test only wanted to confirm if it is a possibility if you could change a persons _orientation_. And the results came back positively. Although they should do more testing on this then if this study was faulty.



No, it wasn't a proper medical study.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> No, it wasn't a proper medical study.



but it was a scientific study, not medically.  We should do another test on this then to see if it is possible to change ones orientation, doesn't matter if it's "healthy" or not.

It's not that I want to try to change gays into straights or straights into gays, it's just if there is a possibility to change orientation.
Which will open up new areas if their is a gay gene or not, if it has to do with nature or nuture, or if its a based on chance due to some type of difference between a straight person and a gay person.

So if you guys wanted to change a straight guy into a gay lover you could. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> but it was a scientific study, not medically.  We should do another test on this then to see if it is possible to change ones orientation, doesn't matter if it's "healthy" or not.
> 
> It's not that I want to try to change gays into straights or straights into gays, it's just if there is a possibility to change orientation.
> Which will open up new areas if their is a gay gene or not, if it has to do with nature or nuture, or if its a based on chance due to some type of difference between a straight person and a gay person.
> ...



In other words, you didn't read my post I linked.

They were using the Church and religion to "cure" them. Indoctrination. No scientific base whatsoever.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> No, not really, sexuality isn't something you can change. Why should homosexuals have to change anyway?



I wasn't being serious, those are the lyrics to a song lol.

But anyway isn't there a league of ex gays or something?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> In other words, you didn't read my post I linked.
> 
> They were using the Church and religion to "cure" them. Indoctrination. No scientific base whatsoever.



A change of environment is scientific.

It is, just like if you change or add on/subtract a class of students education requirements from the other classes and see if they could do better on the final exams, that is experimenting. You change a variable in an experiment. In this study, they  added churches, and if any, fear, it is a change in environment. 

So anyway to determine if it can truly be done scientists should do another experiment, instead of using fear, or church, maybe observe how gay and straight children grow up and then see if any changes can be made to their lifestyles to switch their sexual attraction towards a different gender.

Just bring the argument of nature vs nurture to a closing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2011)

afgpride said:


> Isn't the general consensus here that homosexuals are born homosexual and can't be changed?


Not for me. I actually had a friend who went slowly from heterosexual, to bisexual, to homosexual .


----------



## Awesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> A change of environment is scientific.
> 
> It is, just like if you change or add on/subtract a class of students education requirements from the other classes and see if they could do better on the final exams, that is experimenting. You change a variable in an experiment. In this study, they  added churches, and if any, fear, it is a change in environment.
> 
> ...



So scaring someone into believing something they aren't is a good "cure" then? 

It's actually the opposite. You have to consider the nature of the methods. Indoctrination and brainwashing isn't something that can hold merit in the fact that sexuality is something that can be changed in someone.

It's turning someone into something they aren't while still remaining who they were before. They may actually believe that they are straight, but they are still homosexuals due to being brainwashed.

You have to look at the nature of the methods.




Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Not for me. I actually had a friend who went slowly from heterosexual, to bisexual, to homosexual .




I know people like that. Several years after they say that they were just scared of coming out and did so slowly. My sister, several friends, and my uncle did the same thing.


----------



## Soda (Oct 1, 2011)

This study was conducted on 98 people out of millions...big whoop. This is why I don't get statistics...

But the point was that the therapy or w/e could be effective for those *seeking it out*, are you surprised? I'm sure if the stuff is drilled () into your head long enough and you embrace it you really can change sexual orientation, straight or gay. Or you could evolve into bisexual maybe. Only nutters would want to, though.


----------



## very bored (Oct 1, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> I am so happy for you guys  I knew science wouldn't let humanity down, we're almost at the brink of a cure. This will save so many lives



Wouldn't not killing homosexuals be easier and save more lives?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 1, 2011)

Pseudo-intellectual codswallop.

Nothing new to see here.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy shit.  I think Taliban Jack is done waving stupidity but BAM!  Sic an encore!

Oh TPN...where are you?  Same with you, IBU and Jello.

Red Queen, stop making excuses for a clearly faulty and biased study that couldn't even factor for anyone that was nowhere near a dime-a-dozen Protestant community.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2011)

LOLPERSEVERANCE.

As soon as I saw who the OP was, I knew this thread was already covered in cow shit.



Toroxus said:


> I see that going to a database to verify the credibility of this article and it's authors really pissed off the anti-homosexuals here. My neg page has a few new posts because of the overwhelming attack on this article I've unleashed, completely destroying it's merit.





Keep on fighting the good fight and make those anti-homosexuals butthurt bro.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So scaring someone into believing something they aren't is a good "cure" then?


I didn't say anything about "curing" I said changing .



> It's actually the opposite. You have to consider the nature of the methods. Indoctrination and brainwashing isn't something that can hold merit in the fact that sexuality is something that can be changed in someone.


Do you mean nature determines sexual orientation?  As in their is a gay gene, or a mutation in the brain that is responsible?
There is no proof that nature determines sexual orientation or if nuture does. 

Scientists are already doing  a bunch of research on the nature of homosexuality to try and make the gay activist statements appear true. So why not do another study of nurturing that changes peoples orientation? I believe this is the last major study of changing ones sexual orientation using environmental changes, and you said it's not even accurate.  




> It's turning someone into something they aren't while still remaining who they were before. They may actually believe that they are straight, but they are still homosexuals due to being brainwashed.



Well, none of us can tell if that is true. Maybe there is a real change.
We can only question the ex-gay people.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

very bored said:


> Wouldn't not killing homosexuals be easier and save more lives?



Who cares about lives?
It's not a matter of killing people.
It's whether or not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are beneficial.
How I met your mother already demonstrated that they in-fact are.


----------



## TSC (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Holy shit.  I think Taliban Jack is done waving stupidity but BAM!  Sic an encore!



I think Perseverance is the Islam version of Superstars. Either that or is actually Superstar's dupe and that he channeling his other personality through it.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Superstars and Perseverance are related?
Sounds...plausible. I'd toss a certain feminist hater into that family.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

^@*Ensorki and TSC:* Brainstorm or cluster before posting please.

What else is new? Science and everyone truly new Homosexuality is a DECISION!


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Your please is ignored.


----------



## Griever (Oct 1, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> No, not really, sexuality isn't something you can change. Why should homosexuals have to change anyway?



Well, just my experience, but all the homosexuals i've met have been extremely suicidal. So, that might be a reason. 

Would there really be a problem if something like this was found though?.


----------



## Xion (Oct 1, 2011)

Funded by the Association of Stubborn evangelicalS.

Also known as A.S.S.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Griever said:


> Would there really be a problem if something like this was found though?.



People would want to fix ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Why I dunno, fixing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sounds kinda gay to me.
Like you want the gay dude to start eyeing your wife.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

> Well, just my experience, but all the homosexuals i've met have been extremely suicidal. So, that might be a reason.



They're suicidal because most of the suffer nothing but emotional blackmail at home and violence outside it, esp when they're younger and more emotional.



> Would there really be a problem if something like this was found though?.



So according to you we should have find the cure to black skin because black people suffered prejudices in the 60s. How about let's find a cure to religious and cultural stupidity.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 1, 2011)

> Well, just my experience, but all the homosexuals i've met have been extremely suicidal.



Yea and all the people who say stupid shit like this don't realize just because someone doesn't tell you they are gay, that they are gay.



> Would there really be a problem if something like this was found though?.



Has the entire xmen series taught you nothing? Go watch the third movie especially.


----------



## Griever (Oct 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They're suicidal because most of the suffer nothing but emotional blackmail at home and violence outside it, esp when they're younger and more emotional.



Some yes, not all. One of the homosexuals i knew was well liked at school, people knew he was homosexual but he didn't talk about it when he knew it would make people uncomfortable. His parents may not have liked it, but they exepted him and yet still he was suicidal because *he* did not like that aspect of himself.  



> So according to you we should have find the cure to black skin because black people suffered prejudices in the 60s. How about let's find a cure to religious and cultural stupidity.



Trying to put words in my mouth, how quaint. By the way wasn't there a man at one point who 
changed his black skin to white, i think his name was Michael Jackson or something like that 

And there are also countless other methods in which people change what they do not like about themselves. So again, is there really a problem with adding one more?.

on to the point:
I never said force it on people, if there is a homosexual who doesn't like the way he is, why the hell should he be able change it?.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 1, 2011)

> By the way wasn't there a man at one point who changed his black skin to white, i think his name was Michael Jackson or something like that



He had a disease called vitiligo.....


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2011)

> LOLPERSEVERANCE.
> 
> As soon as I saw who the OP was, I knew this thread was already covered in cow shit.


Exactly what I did. lol



Toroxus said:


> Just how the fuck does Perseverance have green rep?



I wonder that as well.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So according to you we should have find the cure to black skin because black people suffered prejudices in the 60s...





Not the samething...Not even close;comparable.


----------



## Griever (Oct 1, 2011)

kazuri said:


> He had a disease called vitiligo.....



didn't know that. still doesn't change the point.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2011)

TSC said:


> I think Perseverance is the Islam version of Superstars. Either that or is actually Superstar's dupe and that he channeling his other personality through it.



Only Perseverance is a lot worse.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 1, 2011)

> didn't know that. still doesn't change the point.



If you don't know things you shouldn't say them like you do. You've basically just admitted that every single thing you say could be entirely un-researched.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

Fascinating.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anybody remember that article with guy who fucks his car, he was like his sexual attraction to machines came from his childhood, where he would always have toy cars etc. I think it's the same with gay people, the way they were brought up affected their sexuality.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> Does anybody remember that article with guy who fucks his car, he was like his sexual attraction to machines came from his childhood, where he would always have toy cars etc. I think it's the same with gay people, the way they were brought up affected their sexuality.



I know right, because cars are sentient beings of like structure and mentality like homosexual men and women, right?

This transcended stupidity.  Congratulations.


----------



## Griever (Oct 1, 2011)

kazuri said:


> If you don't know things you shouldn't say them like you do. You've basically just admitted that every single thing you say could be entirely un-researched.



Dude shut up, seriously. If i knew i was mistaken then i wouldn't have said it in the first place, now would i have?. I thought i knew, i didn't, shit happens.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> I know right, because cars are sentient beings of like structure and mentality like homosexual men and women, right?
> 
> This transcended stupidity.  Congratulations.



What the fuck are you on?


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> What the fuck are you on?



Your fucking idiot logic, that's what.

Cars =/= people, homosexual =/= mental sickness, you = ignorant bellend.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Good.
> Now we change every man into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) leaving me with all the bitches.


That would be sexist. All of the "bitches" need to be turned into homosexuals too.

That's just the way things are done.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

Mods should put a ban on threads about homosexuality.

These sort of threads always incite shitstorms.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Your fucking idiot logic, that's what.
> 
> Cars =/= people, homosexual =/= mental sickness, you = ignorant bellend.



Failed so bad. All I said is that something during their childhood could've affected their sexuality thus resulting in them being homosexual, I didn't say it was a mental illness.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> Failed so bad. All I said is that something during their childhood could've affected their sexuality thus resulting in them being homosexual, I didn't say it was a mental illness.



Comparing it to a car sexual fetish?  Yeah, sounds like mental illness you're implying.  Homosexuality is something that comes naturally, kiddo.  Animals have it, we have it, we're animals when you boil it down, and so on.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Comparing it to a car sexual fetish?  Yeah, sounds like mental illness you're implying.  Homosexuality is something that comes naturally, kiddo.  Animals have it, we have it, we're animals when you boil it down, and so on.



Compared it to mechanophilia in terms of how it came about. I didn't say it was a mental illness so you failed. Prove to me people are born gay?

Stop comparing humans to animals.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Comparing it to a car sexual fetish?  Yeah, sounds like mental illness you're implying.  Homosexuality is something that comes naturally, kiddo.  Animals have it, we have it, we're animals when you boil it down, and so on.


He's stated multiple times that he is comparing the *genesis* of homosexuality to that of other sexual disorders in general, using the man with the car fetish as an example of a sexual disorder, not as a direct comparison to a homosexual.

He is not comparing homosexuals to cars. He has made this quite clear. You've either taken up trolling or your reading comprehension has grown even more atrocious than it has ever been before.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2011)

Why should humans not be compared to animals.  Face it humans are animals, Apes to be exact and have similarities.  Just because we have technology and written and verbal language doesn't mean we are something different.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> He's stated multiple times that he is comparing the genesis of homosexuality to that of other sexual disorders in general, using the man's car fetish as an example of a sexual disorder, not a comparison to homosexuality.
> 
> He is not comparing homosexuals to cars. He has made this quite clear. You've either taken up trolling or your reading comprehension has grown even more atrocious than it has ever been before.



It's a terrible example.

And you of all people shouldn't talk, what with your past experiences during the whole bin Laden assassination.



No.1Moose said:


> Compared it to mechanophilia in terms of how it came about. I didn't say it was a mental illness so you failed. Prove to me people are born gay?
> 
> Stop comparing humans to animals.



We descended from apes, who are animals.  Deal with it.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Why should humans not be compared to animals.  Face it humans are animals, Apes to be exact and have similarities.  Just because we have technology and written and verbal language doesn't mean we are something different.



In biological terms yes. But mentality wise, we shouldn't be lowering ourselves like that. 


Some monkeys eat insects off the backs of their family, so it's natural for us aswell


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

In b4 this becomes a debate thread about biological evolution.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> We descended from apes, who are animals.  Deal with it.



Alright Superstars 


Can you read or not? For the 3rd time I didn't say it was a mental illness.


----------



## Karsh (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> Failed so bad. All I said is that something during their childhood could've affected their sexuality thus resulting in them being homosexual, I didn't say it was a mental illness.



Sure there could be something that affected a person's mindset on sexual orientation in childhood but the way you put it it sounds like that something is a an all-motivating factor. Keep in mind that there are _many_ children in the world that are exposed to the same exact thing that you may want to pin-point and they all react differently to it, including any combination in experiences they might have.
You just _can't_ pinpoint it down because 1. every indivual has different experiences and 2. every individual is proven to be born with different characteristical thresholds to things which is a driving factor in why people react to the same things differently.
Some children are born with a lower threshold to fear and many are able to defeat it while growing up and some can't and this cannot be pinpointed to either nature or nurture because it could be any mix and either one for whichever individual.

The human mind and experience is too complex for anyone to make a clear set of rules on how quasalities work.

Either way you look at it (experiences vs nature, which the mix of the two has been proven), it is irrelevant.

Gays are consenting individuals who consume their lust/love for one another (just like heterosexuals) and whom are hurting no one and thus should just be left alone in what they do in their privacy.

The argument that if the whole species were to turn gay would result in it's extinction is irrelevant because it would never happen.

I digressed from your post Moose, I just took it as a bit of a starting point.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> In biological terms yes. But mentality wise, we shouldn't be lowering ourselves like that.
> 
> Some monkeys eat insects off the backs of their family, so it's natural for us aswell



Yet it's instinctual. 

Also, developed brains developed tools.  We had done that while we were evolving, but our instinct of sexual preference doesn't change like that.  Cute logical fallacy though using a more absurd example.

But it's cute you're being an obstinate brat like that.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's a terrible example.
> 
> And you of all people shouldn't talk, what with your past experiences during the whole bin Laden assassination.


You mean back when I made you look like an idiot for projecting your baseless assumptions and stereotypes onto anonymous internet users that you know nothing about?

I hardly see how that's related to this situation, other than it being another example of you misinterpreting what people are saying and substituting your own fantasy version of reality in place of what's _actually_ going on in the thread.

Also, his example is perfectly fine. It's very easy to understand, to a person who isn't actively trying to misinterpret it in any way he can, just for the sake of having a pointless argument.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yet it's instinctual.
> 
> Also, developed brains developed tools.  We had done that while we were evolving, but our instinct of sexual preference doesn't change like that.  Cute logical fallacy though using a more absurd example.
> 
> But it's cute you're being an obstinate brat like that.



The funny thing is how you think you're actually smart, or proving anyone wrong. Don't call my actions cute please, I find it offensive, both of us being males.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> You mean back when I made you look like an idiot for projecting your baseless assumptions and stereotypes onto anonymous internet users that you know nothing about?
> 
> I hardly see how that's related to this situation, other than it being another example of you misinterpreting what people are saying and substituting your own fantasy version of reality in place of what's _actually_ going on in the thread.





Sure, buddy, suuuuuure.  You posted some pretty idiotic information on the subject that had user after user prove you wrong yet you just couldn't concede like a decent human being, being almost hand-in-hand with Son of Goku.

Not really though.  He made a reference to machine fetishes and said he treated homosexuality as the same, a conditioned behavior out of the ordinary and thus implied as mental sickness unwelcome by any psychiatrist.  Please stop your reinforcements of inefficiency.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> The funny thing is how you think you're actually smart, or proving anyone wrong. Don't call my actions cute please, I find it offensive, both of us being males.



God that attitude of yours is soooooo cute.

I don't need to prove anyone wrong.  You did that yourself, handsome.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 (12 members and 8 guests)
> Basilikos, AznKuchikiChick, Silent Storm, Malornarys, Shima Tetsuo, Superstars, vampiredude, xenopyre



Do any of you have popcorn perchance?


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 1, 2011)

popcorn.gif


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Why should humans not be compared to animals.  Face it humans are animals, Apes to be exact and have similarities.  Just because we have technology and written and verbal language doesn't mean we are something different.





Mael said:


> We descended from apes, who are animals.



Yes it does, we are different for the simple fact we are NOT the same. Seriously, we need a psychological explanation of people actually believing this doctrine of devils rather then worrying about start of man.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> a conditioned behavior out of the ordinary and thus implied as mental sickness *unwelcome by any psychiatrist*



Nice touch 


Prove to me you were born gay.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> Nice touch
> 
> 
> Prove to me you were born gay.



That PDF I linked you helped, but of course that might've been tl;dr for your simple mentality, cutie pie.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 1, 2011)

apart from whatever current conversation is going on...
Watch enough porn, and it is easy.

traps will fuck your shit up with the quickness.
Sexual orientation is as varied as the psyche will allow it to be.
Everyone has the potential to develop fetishes of sorts, I think homosexuality should simply be seen as a fetish.

It is a preference over one thing to another.
Now, when gender identity gets into it, THAT is when things get tricky.


----------



## vampiredude (Oct 1, 2011)

I wonder why people care so much about this topic to actually start debating it.
 I mean it's just two species of the same gender having some fun.

Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 1, 2011)

> Yes it does, we are different for the simple fact we are NOT the same.  Seriously, we need a psychological explanation of people actually  believing this doctrine of devils rather then worrying about start of  man.


How aren't we the same again?

Just because we happen to be the most intelligent species on the planet doesn't somehow make us that different biologically than other animals.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> How aren't we the same again?
> 
> Just because we happen to be the most intelligent species on the planet doesn't somehow make us that different biologically than other animals.



Yes, it does. We aren't the same biologically or mentally. The fact there is difference shows it ain't the same. Wake up people.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> That PDF I linked you helped, but of course that might've been tl;dr for your simple mentality, cutie pie.



The absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence. Plus all you linked was the conclusions, It didn't say how many people were involved in the study etc.

So again, prove to me you were born gay.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait......mael is gay?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:


> So again, prove to me you were born gay.


LOL +reps.
He/she can't because science itself can't even do it. Being gay is a choice. It just appeals to that person and they are led away by their own temptations.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yes, it does. We aren't the same biologically or mentally. The fact there is difference shows it ain't the same. Wake up people.



Yes we are.  We eat, sleep, and function instinctively as do the apes.

Shut your gob, God-boy.



No.1Moose said:


> The absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence. Plus all you linked was the conclusions, It didn't say how many people were involved in the study etc.
> 
> So again, prove to me you were born gay.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> LOL +reps.
> He/she can't because science itself can't even do it. Being gay is a choice. It just appeals to that person and they are led away by their own temptations.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7w64fbqYQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Wait......mael is gay?


Didn'tcha know?

Erryone is ghey.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Summarise that.


EDIT: That's not the real Sasuke Bateman, he had way more posts than that


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yes, it does. *We aren't the same biologically* or mentally. The fact there is difference shows it ain't the same. Wake up people.


Proof please.

Last I checked we have alot of the same organs and internal structures as many mammals do.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yes we are.  We eat, sleep, and function instinctively as do the apes.
> 
> Shut your gob, God-boy.



So do the ants of the ground. Still changes nothing. Devil-boy [see how corny that was?].


Mintaka said:


> Proof please.
> 
> Last I checked we have alot of the same organs and internal structures as many mammals do.


Not all, therefore not the same. common sense.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2011)

So Superstars and Moose are working together to bring the "gays aren't normal peoples/being gay is a choice/whatever." 'argument'?

Doesn't really surprise me actually.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

This is what annoys me about atheists they can't even get past basic shit like the fact that humans>animals, like in a previous thread we had some atheists arguing that humans weren't the most successful/best species.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> So Superstars and Moose are working together to bring the "gays aren't normal peoples/being gay is a choice/whatever." 'argument'?
> 
> Doesn't really surprise me actually.



Please tell me where I said being gay is a choice.

If you can't, then please shut the fuck up


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

No.1Moose said:
			
		

> This is what annoys me about atheists they can't even get past basic shit like the fact that humans>animals, like in a previous thread we had some atheists arguing that humans weren't the most successful/best species.



Oh lololol...Expect nothing less.



Terra Branford said:


> So Superstars and Moose are working together to bring the "gays aren't normal peoples/being gay is a choice/whatever." 'argument'?
> 
> Doesn't really surprise me actually.



I said it was a choice based on the fact that the Bible [God himself] said it was a choice to SIN. No one can prove the TRUTH wrong? About Gay being a choice. There is no gay gene there is nothing else but the person's own straying towards it's own desires.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Not all, therefore not the same. common sense.


That's why we have species, genus, families, orders, classes, phylums, kindgoms, and domains in biology.

According to this lolgic bats aren't mammals because they have wings.  

Thank you for proving to all of us that you don't know what you are talking about.



> This is what annoys me about atheists they can't even get past basic  shit like the fact that humans>animals, like in a previous thread we  had some atheists arguing that humans weren't the most successful/best  species.


What the hell does atheism have to do with this again?

Furthermore we aren't the best at everything.  We are the most dominant but unless you can survive in the vacuum of space with no space suits like lichen can  then I'd have to conclude that in that aspect you are inferior to a symbiotic fungus.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I said it was a choice based on the fact that the Bible [God himself] said it was a choice to SIN. No one can prove the TRUTH wrong? About Gay being a choice. There is no gay gene there is nothing else but the person's own straying towards it's own desires.



You really don't know what you are talking about. God said *sodomy* is a sin, not being gay. And sodomy is wrong for all orientations. 

Being gay isn't a sin. God wouldn't create them loving the same gender if it was wrong, would He?  

@Moose:

Can you tell me what this means then? 


			
				Moose said:
			
		

> So again, prove to me you were born gay.



If you don't think its a choice, then why would someone have to prove to you people can be born gay?


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Why is sodomy a sin but not gayism? Don't Gay men express their "love"/"physical passion" through sodomy?

Why should expressing their "love" be a sin? but not loving each other in their hearts?

Oh yeah have they found the gay gene yet?


----------



## kazuri (Oct 1, 2011)

> Why is sodomy a sin but not gayism? Don't Gay men express their "love"/"physical passion" through sodomy?



Why isnt making something a sin that hurts no one that doesn't want to be hurt, a sin?
Isn't being evil sinful?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> That's why we have species, genus, families, orders, classes, phylums, kindgoms, and domains in biology.
> 
> According to this lolgic bats aren't mammals because they have wings.
> 
> Thank you for proving to all of us that you don't know what you are talking about.


No, would you think for a second. I posted that we have similarities as mammals but the similarities=/= SAME [it is not; not all]. Any one with a few can's short of a six pack could see that. Another difference is in spirit; in this we have conscious, moral judgments, personality, abstract thinking ect and they don't.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

I see the moronic homophobes are out in full force as usual.

Honey buns Homosexuality is apparent in Animals and let me concentrate on this HUMANS too. You're trying to prove Sexuality is a choice, well guess what the experiences of millions of men and women since the dawn of time disprove it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Why isnt making something a sin that hurts no one that doesn't want to be hurt, a sin?
> Isn't being evil sinful?



It hurts God's temple. 

Going against the laws of God *is evil.*

We are without excuse.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 1, 2011)

Making laws for no legitimate reason is evil. Stopping people from doing something that hurts no one that does not want to be hurt is evil.

Just because you create something does not mean you have 100% control over it, and are 100% good by default. That is just stupid logic.

god is without excuse.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Why is sodomy a sin but not gayism? Don't Gay men express their "love"/"physical passion" through sodomy?
> 
> Why should expressing their "love" be a sin? but not loving each other in their hearts?
> 
> Oh yeah have they found the gay gene yet?


Straight people do the same thing gays do, and its still bad. God does not hate gay people.

Why? 1) Because when Paul walked in on the men having sex with male/female child prostitutes, he knew God was right when He said that committing sexual acts _like that_ can turn you against Him and make it an obsession that can corrupted your mind (rapists, abuses). Control yourself is all it really means, and when you stray like the men Paul saw, its wrong. 2) Because God loves His children and created them gay or straight, *for* a reason.

Seriously guys, did Jesus say "'Love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no commandment greater than these.....except if he's gay?" No, he did not. So if he didn't, he did it for a reason. If it was wrong or a sin, he would have mentioned that, wouldn't he?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 1, 2011)

Why do some of you still NOT have Superstars and Moose on your ignore list?  They're absolutely NOT going to listen to any argument you make regardless of the facts against them.  The only reason to even bother to reply to them is if you need to practice you're typing skills.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Why do some of you still NOT have Superstars and Moose on your ignore list?  They're absolutely NOT going to listen to any argument you make regardless of the facts against them.  Seriously guys, you're just wasting your time.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

> Going against the laws of God is evil.



Sorry I prescribe to the laws of Narnia rather than God. And Narnia loves it's gays and Sodomy.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> You really don't know what you are talking about. God said *sodomy* is a sin, not being gay. And sodomy is wrong for all orientations.
> 
> Being gay isn't a sin. God wouldn't create them loving the same gender if it was wrong, would He?


God didn't create ANYONE as gay...It's simply a choice, tempted by their own lusts..

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				1Corinthians6:9 said:
			
		

> *Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: *Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor *homosexual offenders *10nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. 11And that is what some of you were. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.





			
				Leviticus 20:13 said:
			
		

> : “If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable.”





			
				Romans 1:24 said:
			
		

> Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness *through the lusts of their own hearts*, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves: 25Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen.
> 
> 26For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature: 27And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, *burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet*.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Straight people do the same thing gays do, and its still bad. God does not hate gay people.
> 
> Why? 1) Because when Paul walked in on the men having sex with male/female child prostitutes, he knew God was right when He said that committing sexual acts _like that_ can turn you against Him and make it an obsession that can corrupted your mind (rapists, abuses). Control yourself is all it really means, and when you stray like the men Paul saw, its wrong. 2) Because God loves His children and created them gay or straight, *for* a reason.
> 
> Seriously guys, did Jesus say "'Love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no commandment greater than these.....except if he's gay?" No, he did not. So if he didn't, he did it for a reason. If it was wrong or a sin, he would have mentioned that, wouldn't he?



I have nothing against gay people. I treat them like any other heathen. I show them the love of Christ Jesus by slamming their life style and then I give them a New Testament and tell them that they are in danger of hell fire.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2011)

@Superstars:
Directed those in the official thread. Go there and educate yourself, or maybe learn the language it was written in and see why you are wrong (AGAIN ITS TALKING ABOUT SODOMY, NOT THAT THEY ARE ACTUALLY GAY YOU SPAZ). But what you are saying is that God isn't all Powerful? I mean surely an all powerful being who created his Children would know who they would love, right? But with your idiotic comments, you are saying he's 1) not powerful. 2) a raging, hateful lunatic 3) a shite god.

And the Christian God is not any of those. God and Jesus Christ would be extremely disappointed in you. Instead of labeling yourself as a Christian/Catholic/whatever, maybe you should make your own religion.



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Why do some of you still NOT have Superstars and Moose on your ignore list?  They're absolutely NOT going to listen to any argument you make regardless of the facts against them.  The only reason to even bother to reply to them is if you need to practice you're typing skills.



You know....I don't know why. I guess I forgot about it. 

*takes suggestion*


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sorry I prescribe to the laws of Narnia rather than God. And Narnia loves it's gays and Sodomy.



Too bad Aslan = Jesus. Narnia thinks gay's should repent to. 

Do you want to pray with me?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @Superstars:
> Directed those in the official thread. Go there and educate yourself, or maybe learn the language it was written in and see why you are wrong. But what you are saying is that God isn't all Powerful? I mean surely an all powerful being who created his Children would know who they would love, right? But with your idiotic comments, you are saying he's 1) not powerful. 2) a raging, hateful lunatic 3) a shite god.
> 
> And the Christian God is not any of those. God and Jesus Christ would be extremely disappointed in you.


No, you got it all wrong God is all knowing and powerful because of the simple fact of....his law!!! He knows what people will do but it is the choice they make whether to obey his laws or not. REPENTENCE!!!!! That's why he gave the world the chance to repent because he knows it is under the influence of the Devil. Those who do not repent have the wrath of God upon them [Do you want me to show you where this scripture is too?].

God through the Lord Jesus Christ will be dissapointed in any of his believers who do not try and tell sinners to REPENT!!!!!!!!!!. I'm not gonna compromise I treat them with love and at the same time I'm gonna tell you what God expects out of his WORD, the Bible.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Praying is like masturbating God, so no thanks.


----------



## No.1Moose (Oct 1, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @Moose:
> 
> Can you tell me what this means then?
> 
> ...



I said people can become attracted to the same sex. That means they were neither born gay nor chose to be gay.



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Why do some of you still NOT have Superstars and Moose on your ignore list?  They're absolutely NOT going to listen to any argument you make regardless of the facts against them.  The only reason to even bother to reply to them is if you need to practice you're typing skills.



Stop pairing me up with Superstars, this isn't the FC section. Anyways you bring nothing of relevance to this discussion so please make haste and leave.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 1, 2011)

99% of these anti-gay "studies" aint worth the paper they're written on.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Praying is like masturbating God, so no thanks.



He's a guy though.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Why do some of you still NOT have Superstars and Moose on your ignore list?  They're absolutely NOT going to listen to any argument you make regardless of the facts against them.  The only reason to even bother to reply to them is if you need to practice you're typing skills.


I don't see ANY facts EVER from the pro's on these situations. Just mindless ramblings of Pride and ego's from your side. Unless you found the gay gene?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 1, 2011)

OP is the greatest troll of all time.

Honestly, I never saw what the big deal was with people, who don't want to be homosexual getting psychological help to achieve that goal. I think it should be up to the individual if they want to continue feeling urges that they don't want to have.

That's no different that scat, cuckolding, etc...I don't think liberals would shit themself if somebody approached their therapist, "I masturbated while thinking of that one girl taking a shit on me, make it go away "


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

shouldnt superstars be too scared of moose blowing up his church to think of working with him in the gay fight?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

vampiredude said:


> I wonder why people care so much about this topic to actually start debating it.
> I mean it's just two species of the same gender having some fun.
> 
> Calm the fuck down.



They are not even debating, all I see is people overusing ad hominems on every other post, please people use better comebacks. 
Like facts or common sense.

God I swear you guys act like extreme feminists right now.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 1, 2011)

I have met several men who are no longer homosexual and are happily married and have kids. I think it really just comes down to the individual honestly.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

I know alot of guys who followed their families wishes and married and had kids and look happy, yet now they fuck guys in alley ways.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

Honestly I wonder why the gay activist are getting so mad about this. I mean, it does NOT matter how you are gay, the only thing that matter is getting your rights.

Stop with this gay gene just to give proof that you are "natural", you just feel the need to become "natural" to the eyes of the churches and overly religious people because they don't like you and they used "gay people aren't natural" as an excuse. Ignore them. You don't have to prove anything to them.
They are religious people who only follow the book and the priests and the pope. 

You guys follow your own rules.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 1, 2011)

The militaries new (old) weapons development program is a go.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> Honestly I wonder why the gay activist are getting so mad about this. I mean, it does NOT matter how you are gay, the only thing that matter is getting your rights.
> 
> Stop with this gay gene just to give proof that you are "natural", you just feel the need to become "natural" to the eyes of the churches and overly religious people because they don't like you and they used "gay people aren't natural" as an excuse. Ignore them. You don't have to prove anything to them.
> They are religious people who only follow the book and the priests and the pope.
> ...





			
				Toroxus said:
			
		

> How is homosexuality natural?
> -Location of the prostate
> -Erogenous nerves around the anus
> -Almost every mammal has successful homosexual members.
> ...



It's too late for me to type a novel.


----------



## Vynjira (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> but it was a scientific study


No, it wasn't. It was published in an independent journal by NARTH, an organization that was rejected by the scientific community for their lack of peer review and flat our lying in their "studies".

They are not recognized as a scientific organization by the scientific community. Despite all their claims that they are scientific and peer reviewed. Just like the Discovery Institute claims that Intelligent Design is scientific and peer reviewed.





Red Queen said:


> Honestly I wonder why the gay activist are getting so mad about this.


You don't see why they're mad that people claim they choose to be something that can get them abused, harassed or killed in most of the world?

You wonder why this would make them mad?

Considering the things that upset Christians, this is one of the more rational reasons for being mad.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I have met several men who are no longer homosexual and are happily married and have kids. I think it really just comes down to the individual honestly.


That seems to be the case.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> It's too late for me to type a novel.



You don't have to, seriously why would you believe in Christianity or those kinds of religions?
As an atheist, I would of thought most gays would have common sense to become atheists.
Religious people just hate on others because they don't follow their teachings since they think they are right and the rest of the world is wrong, you don't want to be a part of those jerks do you? And they killed and forced people to take up their religion.



> You wonder why this would make them mad?
> 
> Considering the things that upset Christians, this is one of the more rational reasons for being mad.


I'm not talking about the study, I am talking about researching  to see if being gay is genetic or from the environment, nature vs nurture in general.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> You don't have to, seriously why would you believe in Christianity or those kinds of religions?
> As an atheist, I would of of thought most gays would have common sense to become atheists.
> Religious people just hate on others because they don't follow their teachings since they think they are right and the rest of the world is wrong, you don't want to be a part of those jerks do you? And they killed and forced people to take up their religion.


Sweeping generalizations everywhere.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 1, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Sweeping generalizations everywhere.



That is what they are known for. That why it's called generalization, because the majority of them don't believe the other religions are right. 
except for buddhism.
:ho


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> That is what they are known for. That why it's called generalization, because the majority of them don't believe the other religions are right.
> except for buddhism.
> :ho


Logically speaking, only one religion can be true.

Anyone religious or non-religious can recognize that.

edit: Also, I was saying _you_ were the one making the sweeping generalizations.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 1, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> OP is the greatest troll of all time.
> 
> Honestly, I never saw what the big deal was with people, who don't want to be homosexual getting psychological help to achieve that goal. I think it should be up to the individual if they want to continue feeling urges that they don't want to have.
> 
> That's no different that scat, cuckolding, etc...I don't think liberals would shit themself if somebody approached their therapist, "I masturbated while thinking of that one girl taking a shit on me, make it go away "



perhaps he is. or mabe temari was


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 2, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Logically speaking, only one religion can be true.
> 
> Anyone religious or non-religious can recognize that.
> 
> edit: Also, I was saying _you_ were the one making the sweeping generalizations.



Obviously, you quoted me.

I was making a bunch of generalizations. I'll admit that. 

I don't know if most gays are christians, muslim, buddhists Juddhist, catholic, pagan, etc. OR atheist.
I don't know if all of the religious people forced others to take on their religion or if they killed a bunch of people for the sake of their religion.

If I had any statistic charts to tell me and a history book on my hands, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 2, 2011)

NF didn't fail to disappoint!

Great responses! I had a good laugh!


----------



## River Song (Oct 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Oh lololol...Expect nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> I said it was a choice based on the *fact* that the *Bible** [God himself] *said it was a choice to SIN. No one can prove the TRUTH wrong? About Gay being a choice. There is no gay gene there is nothing else but the person's own straying towards it's own desires.




I have no problems with christians what-so-ever until they spout the "The bible is fact/directly from god stuff.

FACT

The bible was written _by humans_
 A large part of the new Testament was written from Humans to other Humans
 Humans are fallible, corrupt beings.


*Theories*


 The bible was influenced by the culture that surounded them when it was written
 Unless you have expirienced mysticism, you cannot know what God wants


----------



## Karsh (Oct 2, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> nature vs nurture in general.



We are the products of both, it is proven by now that we have been born with characteristical mental traits. In other words, we aren't a blank slate and at the same time, what we are born with isn't destiny.

Stephen Pinker speaks sense in his book "Blank Slate"
I suggest it to anyone as it gives us a good overview of scientific findings on cognition.


----------



## Spirit (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol Perseverance.

WTF happened to your "careful with news from'kuffar' sources" policy?

What a joke!


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I said it was a choice based on the fact that the Bible *[God himself]* said it was a choice to SIN. No one can prove the TRUTH wrong? About Gay being a choice. There is no gay gene there is nothing else but the person's own straying towards it's own desires.



I didn't say shit, stop putting words in my mouth.
These "bible says so" arguments are pussy.


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, I thought people would be happy to know were close to a cure, instead of pointless argueing. Really, "for the good of humanity" has no meaning here.



very bored said:


> Wouldn't not killing homosexuals be easier and save more lives?



No one likes violence, it is only used when necassary. For the sake of homo's, a cure is the most civil method 



tedrocks123 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "on the brink of a cure,"  it's not a disease...



Not a desease ? So secular nations who ban their blood being donnered for public safety are only doing it for fun then? 

_The United States  "because they are, as a group, at increased risk for ,  and certain other infections that can be transmitted by transfusion." The UK and many European countries have the same prohibition.​_
Just gets fucking better and better doesn't it? This is todays news -



> Man raped in sex attack on Southampton footpath
> 
> A man was raped after being attacked on a footpath in Southampton.
> 
> ...





Toroxus said:


> Just how the fuck does Perseverance have green rep?



lol why do people care about rep, or better question, why do people think I would care about it? And fyi, I get plenty of closet support, from people who know what I say is factual, truth, evident and morally backed. Ofcourse, there's also mad, childish, imature people who neg with repulsive and ugly images, what to expect I suppose.

Not that I care or anything, but I suppose it is only fitting for a man of truth to have a long green bar


----------



## Punpun (Oct 2, 2011)

It's not an unreasonable position to think you're a closeted fucktard that get gangraped by members of your family, hence why you try to believe in some sort of religion. Escapism.

Extremely typical. But a forum is not a therapy.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 2, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Wow, I thought people would be happy to know were close to a cure, instead of pointless argueing. Really, "for the good of humanity" has no meaning here.


 You don't want a "cure" anyways, you want a group to look down upon.




Perseverance said:


> No one likes violence, it is only used when necassary. For the sake of homo's, a cure is the most civil method







Perseverance said:


> Not a desease ? So secular nations who ban their blood being donnered for public safety are only doing it for fun then?


They did it before they found out how to test blood for diseases. Hetero's have AIDs too...
It still shocks me when someone uses the word "disease" for homosexuality. If it was a "choice" like you say, then how could it be a disease? Is "sweet tooth" a disease as well? What about Women talkin- Oh wait, you don't think women should have any rights as well. Nevermind 



Perseverance said:


> _The United States  "because they are, as a group, at increased risk for ,  and certain other infections that can be transmitted by transfusion." The UK and many European countries have the same prohibition.​_


Yep, and every national or international medical organization, you know, those scientific doctors, in the world opposes these bans because they make no fucking sense because:
1. *All blood is tested anyways.* Herp derp.
2. Other risk groups (i.e. Africans) are allowed to donate even though they are thousands of times more likely to have AIDs than any non-African homosexual.
3. The FDA is fucking stuck in 1981.



Perseverance said:


> Just gets fucking better and better doesn't it? This is todays news -


You are a fucking idiot. This association is too stupid to address.



Perseverance said:


> lol why do people care about rep, or better question, why do people think I would care about it? And fyi, I get plenty of closet support, from people who know what I say is factual, truth, evident and morally backed. Ofcourse, there's also mad, childish, imature people who neg with repulsive and ugly images, what to expect I suppose.
> 
> Not that I care or anything, but I suppose it is only fitting for a man of truth to have a long green bar





You obviously can't read anything. You can't read arguments. You can't read facts. You can't read studies. You can't read bullshit that even supports your bullshit claim.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2011)

> No one likes violence, it is only used when necassary. For the sake of homo's, a cure is the most civil method



This is ironic, coming from you, Perseverance.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Theres so much butt hurt going around you'd think everyones taking it up the ass.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 2, 2011)

Three things about this thread; first the people opposing the gays need to up their game; and don’t be discouraged by opposing numbers or Mael’s internet tough guy lark.

Second; that is a terrible source. Try harder op.

Third, why even make these threads; the gays love to play the victim card and bleat, threads like these serve as their playground using a platform of anti-religion (while themselves being ‘ignorant’ that it’s not every religion that promotes homosexuality  as some kind of sin).


----------



## Superstars (Oct 2, 2011)

River Song said:


> I have no problems with christians what-so-ever until they spout the "The bible is fact/directly from god stuff.
> 
> FACT
> 
> ...



Incorrect on all accounts. The Bible was written by Holy God-INSPIRED men proven with hundreds of prophecies coming to pass and the truth on human nature and it is practical. The Bible is the innerant word of God it is PROVEN timeless and can never be disproven.



			
				Ensorki said:
			
		

> I didn't say shit, stop putting words in my mouth.
> These "bible says so" arguments are pussy.


The Bible is the GREATEST authority EVER. Men can never thwart it.
By the way that post was not directed at you.


----------



## Cornbreesha (Oct 2, 2011)

When are people going to realize that you can not something like that


----------



## River Song (Oct 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Incorrect on all accounts. The Bible was written by Holy God-INSPIRED men proven with hundreds of prophecies coming to pass and the truth on human nature and it is practical. The Bible is the innerant word of God it is *PROVEN timeless and can never be disproven.*



How

Second, do you even know the definition of Mystisicim


----------



## Superstars (Oct 2, 2011)

River Song said:


> How
> 
> Second, do you even know the definition of Mystisicim



I know what mysticisicm is and the Bible never ever sees actuality in a different view. The Bible Calls on the truths of reality the way it is. That is why it's so practical because it appeals to everyday real life. Christianity is a reality, men's philosophy and science has tried forever to disprove it but has failed [They both actually proved the Bible]. The Bible is the most relevant book in todays modern times because it is the ultimate realist.


----------



## Oil Can (Oct 2, 2011)

Perseverance said:


> Not that I care or anything, but I suppose it is only fitting for a man of truth to have a long green bar



Green Bar = Penis and yours is gigantic.


----------



## River Song (Oct 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I know what mysticisicm is and the Bible never ever sees actuality in a different view. The Bible Calls on the truths of reality the way it is. That is why it's so practical because it appeals to everyday real life. Christianity is a reality, men's philosophy and science has tried forever to disprove it but has failed [They both actually proved the Bible]. The Bible is the most relevant book in todays modern times because it is the ultimate realist.



Big bang?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 2, 2011)

River Song said:


> Big bang?


Come on we are talking reality here not Marvel comcs.


----------



## Vynjira (Oct 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Incorrect on all accounts. The Bible was written by Holy God-INSPIRED men


a band of murdering thieves.





> proven with hundreds of prophecies coming to pass


None of which you've ever been able to actually prove despite your claims to this effect.





> and the truth on human nature and it is practical.


I dare say you've used the words truth and practical incorrectly.





> The Bible is the innerant word of God it is PROVEN timeless and can never be disproven.


Except for the Old Testament that people keep saying "That was a different time."





> The Bible is the GREATEST authority EVER.


No it isn't.





> Men can never thwart it.


Except for all the people responsible for editing it.


----------



## River Song (Oct 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Come on we are talking reality here not Marvel comcs.



So you're saying the big band never happened and humans were out here by God


----------



## Vynjira (Oct 2, 2011)

Superstars said:


> The Bible is the most relevant book in todays modern times because it is the ultimate realist.


That's why so many Scientists use the Bible in their research right?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll just sit by and watch the fireworks....
Sooner or later, someone is going to step on one of my landmines...


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 2, 2011)

These people are like zombies Catboy, even if they step into your landmine and lose both their legs, they'll keep dragging on, trying the same old nonsense like nothing happened.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

There are landmines here?  I'd better close the thread then, while I purge them to keep people safe


----------

